#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 去日本獸展「ふるもっふ 10」時紀錄的點點滴滴

## 螺旋狼

大家好，最近我偷偷溜去日本參加了一個非常盛大的獸展「ふるもっふ 10」！
玩得非常非常的開心、也很愉快，想說先把一些照片剪輯成小短片跟大家分享。
希望大家會喜歡，也不知道大家有沒有想知道外國獸展的哪些地方呢？ : P

----------


## 狼王白牙

哇，可以被毛毛抱抱，太棒了，不過照片是誰拍的呢? 日本的路獸甲 ? XD




> 不知道大家有沒有想知道外國獸展的哪些地方呢？


想要知道的地方是，每個地方的活動帶領，氣氛熱絡程度或許或多或少有些許不同，

聽說穿著獸裝就比較少說話，畢竟動物不會說話，那麼穿著獸裝之後有哪些幽默或是有趣的行動可以展現出來呢?

那麼日本獸展如果作為一個外國參與者，日語及認識的對象都不多的話，

通常會如何參與呢? 要求拍照留念嗎?

最末，感謝螺旋狼的分享影片 : 3

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  螺旋狼：

      看得出來你在眾位獸同胞擁抱的天堂中很幸福唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 如果嗥亞洲獸圈獸展最盛的是日本，那麼北美獸圈獸展最盛者當然就是美國啦！！！每年七月初在美國賓州匹茲堡(PITTSBURGH)所舉辦的ANTHROCON是全球規模最大的獸展，根據WIKIFUR的資料，去年就有5861位獸同胞參加；而這個展覽每年都有主題，第一屆的主題是「東岸的獸展」，到了去年的主題則換成祕密社團。還有未來三年(包括今年的主題)也決定了：今年是維京獸入侵，明年是「狂飆二十」(慶祝第20屆！！！)[附註1]，後年則是帶本狼去看球賽。

      雖然現在ANTHROCON的地點在美國煉鋼之都匹茲堡，不過最初兩年地點可是在紐約州的州府艾爾巴尼(ALBANY)。除此之外，每年的獸展都會舉辦募捐活動，募集的總金額都會捐給當年爪定的動保組織；募款最多的一年是民國102年(2013)，總共募集了3萬1255美元。

      螺旋狼是否有美國獸展的經驗呢？倘若有也懇請螺旋狼不吝分享唷！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

      【WIKIFUR：ANTHROCON】：http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Anthrocon

      【第17屆ANTHROCON群舞實況】：https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CocXx3WKRxo

                                                                                             北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                  狼版12年/中華民國104年3月31日    12:41

        附註1：狂飆二十(ROARING 20'S)是用來形容在1920年代，美國在一戰之後處於極端繁榮期的歷史用語。狂飆二十的表面性歡愉最後在經濟大恐慌的衝擊下悽慘收場。

----------


## 螺旋狼

> 哇，可以被毛毛抱抱，太棒了，不過照片是誰拍的呢? 日本的路獸甲 ? XD
> 
> 
> 
> 想要知道的地方是，每個地方的活動帶領，氣氛熱絡程度或許或多或少有些許不同，
> 
> 聽說穿著獸裝就比較少說話，畢竟動物不會說話，那麼穿著獸裝之後有哪些幽默或是有趣的行動可以展現出來呢?
> 
> 那麼日本獸展如果作為一個外國參與者，日語及認識的對象都不多的話，
> ...


我只會說英文，又日本人英文其實很差... 也不太敢說，有時候他們真的聽到就逃跑（回來啊！！）
所以這次幾乎沒有跟人有交流，真的非常可惜

不過毛毛不會講話，你基本上只要能明確表達你的目的並詢問對方意願就好
其實並不難，像是我就會張開雙手問說「可以抱抱嗎(日文)」。大多數的狀況下他們都樂意，有時候還會摸摸頭 >////<
然後還是有人會講英文的，只是真的很少很少w... 不過很 friendly 啦 XD

至於穿著獸裝之後有哪些幽默或是有趣的行動可以展現.... 也許我有空會再寫篇文章吧
這是我之前寫過的文章，有關於我的追偶夢 > http://blog.furry.tw/essencious-mascot-costume-experience-1/
我為了要能夠在穿毛毛或是布偶裝的時候更展現出毛毛、偶的靈魂，所以其實目前已經是某個劇團的演員了（當隻吉祥物 : 3）

我怎麼參與整場活動的話，其實我大多數都在觀察大家吧
因為接下來台灣也要籌辦類似的活動，所以我很認真努力的在研究許多的細節
只是我覺得說不完，所以才讓大家提問 XD...
當然拍照還有四處燒錢是免不了的，一定會做的 ww

----------


## 螺旋狼

> TO  螺旋狼：
> 
>       看得出來你在眾位獸同胞擁抱的天堂中很幸福唷！！！如果嗥亞洲獸圈獸展最盛的是日本，那麼北美獸圈獸展最盛者當然就是美國啦！！！每年七月初在美國賓州匹茲堡(PITTSBURGH)所舉辦的ANTHROCON是全球規模最大的獸展，根據WIKIFUR的資料，去年就有5861位獸同胞參加；而這個展覽每年都有主題，第一屆的主題是「東岸的獸展」，到了去年的主題則換成祕密社團。還有未來三年(包括今年的主題)也決定了：今年是維京獸入侵，明年是「狂飆二十」(慶祝第20屆！！！)[附註1]，後年則是帶本狼去看球賽。
> 
>       雖然現在ANTHROCON的地點在美國煉鋼之都匹茲堡，不過最初兩年地點可是在紐約州的州府艾爾巴尼(ALBANY)。除此之外，每年的獸展都會舉辦募捐活動，募集的總金額都會捐給當年爪定的動保組織；募款最多的一年是民國102年(2013)，總共募集了3萬1255美元。
> 
>       螺旋狼是否有美國獸展的經驗呢？倘若有也懇請螺旋狼不吝分享唷！！！
> 
>       【WIKIFUR：ANTHROCON】：http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Anthrocon
> ...


美國是有去過，可是獸展就沒有了。非常可惜呢，這其實是我第一次參加獸展
其實募資這個動作是非常重要的，如果你吸引到媒體來採訪的話
你是需要建立一些正面形象的，是說台灣今年我們也在籌劃一個迷你的獸展喔！
http://jk2015.furry.tw/

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

挖喔....原來獸裝可以做到這種等級  OAO

好驚人阿!  還被好多毛茸茸抱抱  0.0

日本人還對聽到英文就跑有點訝異 , 因為我也有接觸一些會講英文的日本人 , 他們英語相當流利 , 雖然略有口音 , 可是並不難聽懂

且他們可以一邊用英語一邊用日語和兩種語系的人一同溝通和交叉翻譯

----------


## 螺旋狼

> 挖喔....原來獸裝可以做到這種等級  OAO
> 
> 好驚人阿!  還被好多毛茸茸抱抱  0.0
> 
> 日本人還對聽到英文就跑有點訝異 , 因為我也有接觸一些會講英文的日本人 , 他們英語相當流利 , 雖然略有口音 , 可是並不難聽懂
> 
> 且他們可以一邊用英語一邊用日語和兩種語系的人一同溝通和交叉翻譯


我在網路上說日本人英文不好的時候，我還有朋友跑來說事實不是這樣的
可是他說的是在美國的日本人 ||||

其實日本做得很不錯，人民可以一心一意在自己想做的事情上
連翻譯都由政府出資養團隊，依據預估的產業快速的翻譯相關的文件
所以在日本其實英文不是那麼重要的，雖然也因為這樣他們錯失一些機會

英文流利的通常都在國外，或是有交流的需求
畢竟說真的離開日本就像是離開舒適圈，語言還是要自己學會的 XD

----------


## 米果斯

以前剛加入獸圈就很喜歡毛毛裝!!!
最近不知道 怎麼了現在更喜歡 毛毛裝了(?)
能被毛毛裝包圍感覺就很讚 雖然米果還沒有體驗過
也會想要擁有自己的毛裝OAO!!!
聽其他獸獸說製作起來其實很便宜不過都不知道 從和起手也不敢特別去交流毛裝的事情QQ

----------

